
Show HN: Get instant alerts on third party service outages - sunasra
https://incidentok.com/
======
kaushik_das
Seems to be a very useful product for small and large companies to control
outrages.

------
srawat1001
This is very helpful and would take away so much of pain.

------
lord_ozb
Very innovative and helpful

------
rehman
This is a nice idea.

------
mohitlunawat93
Can be very useful

------
saiyam1712
looks helpful.

